# Labrador's protective Instincts



## petforfamily (May 2, 2010)

This is our first experience with a lab. We absolutely love him. I've read and heard that labradors are quite passive. But our lab seems different. He starts barking when someone even touches our house door. He is very protective of our house, kids. Is this normal? 

Thanks.


----------



## 3doglady (Jul 31, 2011)

Barking at people approaching the house is not out of the norm for a lab, or any dog. Not all labs/dogs do it, but there are just as many who do, as do not.

My initial thought is that he may not have been extensively 'socialized' as a puppy and the barking is more unchecked excitement, than aggression or protective behavior. The good news is, this type of behavior can be mitigated with good positive reward training. He needs to learn that people approaching can be a good thing, as well as how to settle himself. Most positive reward obedience training classes and one-on-one trainers or behaviorists address this behavior as part of their training protocol and can provide you with exercises you can do at home. 

My bigger questions are, regarding his behavior around kids. Can you describe what is happening around the kids when you see his protective nature come out? How old is he? How has he been trained up to this point? What is your reaction when he displays these behaviors?


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

Where did you get your lab from and how old was he when you brought him home??

What sort of training has he had??


----------



## AlbertaLab (Feb 13, 2013)

My male, Dio, will bark when people come to the door. I encourage it since it discourages people from just walking in. My female will not bark on her own but will bark if Dio does first. As far as I can tell, it's normal.


----------



## Rescued (Jan 8, 2012)

yeah... labs should not be "protective" in any way, shape, or form.

Alert barking is common. Shouldn't be any more "intense" than that though.


----------



## Kyndall54 (Apr 26, 2013)

I don't consider labs a 'protective' breed, they're really common up here and all the ones I've met have always been excited and happy to meet strangers on the street. I find them overall to be really friendly, and most dogs will bark when something new or unexpected shows up. As long as he doesn't show aggression or quiets when you give the command I don't think it will be a problem!


----------



## luvmyfurballs (Mar 5, 2012)

I got a lab when his owner passed away and he was a mobility dog. He never barked at the door and loved people. He got along with dogs to, BUT he did protect both me and my boyfriend on two different occasions. Both involved Pit Bulls. The first time it was me, the lab, and my oldest girl now in a yard. The lady came out with her pit bulls and they knocked her down on her butt to get to my dogs..I ran to the gate and shut it just in time. The lab stood his ground in front of me and the other dog. They backed off. The second time my boyfriend had him outside and the pit bull came running at them..well the lab seen him and lunged forward barking and growling, the pit bull took off running. He was the best dog and I felt safe with him, he would protect if needed.


----------



## 3doglady (Jul 31, 2011)

OP - Just read your other thread about nipping/jumping, etc. At 8 months old you are entering a very trying period in your labs maturity. Labs can be 'difficult' at this age. Just wanted to suggest that you might want to find a good training facility in your area to help you through the upcoming months to help guide you through some of the issues you are/will be encountering over the next 6 months.


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

Well not all dogs fit the breed standard,possibly from poor breeding.
My neighbors had a yellow lab that would bark and bare its teeth at me or anyone passing,I've known territorial Golden Retrievers as well.
Yet my Rottie doesn't bark at all while in the house.


----------

